# Can budgies catch the Corona Virus?



## vikic (May 12, 2015)

Hi,

This may sound completely dumb. 

My buidgies are in good health but I was wondering if budgies can transmit or catch the new Covid 19 virus? I have heard it's transmittable between animals and humans but I dont know which animals in particular and I would hate for my budgies to get sick because of me.

I have underlying health issues so I have been put on social distancing and therefore I am around my birds a lot. I had a flu like illness last week also and I'm worried I can still transmit it to them (if what I had was this virus.)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Not a dumb question, many people are asking that about their pets. Although this does not specifically address budgies this is some info regarding the virus and pets.
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/202...latest-advice-about-coronavirus-and-your-pets


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Here is an additional links regarding Birds and COVID-19

https://lafeber.com/pet-birds/covid-19-and-pet-birds/*


----------

